# What is this bush?



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

They are found mostly along a hedgerow, growing prolifically. Any ideas?


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Is it nightshade? If it is, I think it's poisonious. I can't really tell for sure.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I can not say for sure since I can't see exactly what the berries look like, but I'm wondering about something in the blueberry family.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks something like chokecherry but the leaves don't quite look right. Definitely not blueberry or nightshade... I will keep looking


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

I think some form of Buckthorn. Here is a sheet from Ohio:

http://www.ohiodnr.com/dnap/invasive/2buckthorn/tabid/1997/Default.aspx


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Not Chokecherry, the cherries come in more of a cluster like grapes.


----------



## Meconella (Dec 21, 2008)

offthegrid said:


> I think some form of Buckthorn. Here is a sheet from Ohio:
> 
> http://www.ohiodnr.com/dnap/invasive/2buckthorn/tabid/1997/Default.aspx


 
Yes, a species of Rhamnus.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

I wonder if they are edible? They look delicious....


----------

